# FBQ 2496 Owners - Help With Status Display



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm hoping someone who uses the FBQ can help me understand what the status display should look like when the PEQ filters are operating. When I set the filters and measure I get the same measurement curve as when the FBQ is in bypass mode, so the equalization is not happening. I can't determine whether I have programed something wrong or if the unit is not working properly. 

On brucek's suggestion I tested a filter by running a sine wave at 60hz and then set a filter to attenuate the frequency. The filter did attenuate the signal so that suggests the unit is working, so what might I be doing wrong?

From page 6 of the manual:

*Status Display*​
_A constantly lit LED signalizes:_​
_A filter is in the Parametric EQ mode (PEG), whereby gain has to be set to a value either higher or lower than 0 dB. *A LED that only periodically blinks signalizes the selected filter is in the PEQ mode.*_​
The LED that corresponds to the filters I have set do not blink - they remain constantly lit. I would be greatly appreciative if a user could tell me how the unit should 'look' when it is operating in PEQ mode -- do the LEDs blink?​


----------

